# Slew of problems with new Roamio Pro / Minis



## dotorg (Jul 3, 2000)

These are really starting to drive me batty ... 

Really three big ones:

- Periodically my Minis will get into a state where they won't play live TV. If I switch to Live TV, they'll play fine for 5-10 seconds, and then freeze. If I simply start a recording and watch a recording of the channel, everything is fine. Usually that "unsticks" it going forward, but I've had to reboot the Roamio to fix it a couple times.
- Periodically when I turn on a TV on one of the Minis, I get a blue screen with the spinning blue circle on it. Hard powering the Mini is the only fix when that happens. (May not be a Roamio issue, but rather a Mini issue?)
- I never, ever, have all of my damn channels authorized with the Cablecard. They come and go at random times. Some channels will work now and in an hour won't be working. Sometimes changing channels and then back again will bring a channel back up. I would've blamed this on Comcast, but twice I've had a channel not authorized error on the Roamio or a Mini, but another one connected to the Roamio works fine. Its clearly not a cablecard authorization problem if SOME tuners can get it.

On the latter one, Comcast support keeps blaming TiVo. I've had then re-authorize the cable hard a half dozen times, which does tend to fix things for a little while. I've replaced the card twice. All signs point to a TiVo problem.

The Roamio is my sixth TiVo in the last 14 years, and the first I've run into any real issues with. Are these common? Is the combination of Roamio and Mini still new and buggy?

Infrastructure-wise, its a Roamio Pro, three Minis on Comcast. Two of the minis are connected via MoCa. The Roamio and the third Mini are connected via Ethernet that is bridged via MoCa. (I had a MoCa network already in place when I got the Roamio). Monitoring the network, I don't see any reason to think there's anything network related causing the issues. (The only one that COULD be is the spinning circle, but a reboot wouldn't make it go away if it was a network issue.)

If anyone has any suggestions, they're appreciated. The new TiVos are getting a big thumbs down from the family, and I'm getting pressure to put back the old TiVo HD boxes... which I *really* don't want to do.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Sounds like since you already have Moca in place on you network that you should unplug the Ethernet from your Roamio and only use Moca. I don't understand why you prefer to use Moca adapter to Ethernet when the mini and Roamio support Moca natively. If you can simplify by removing the adapters that may help your environment.

Hopefully I understood your setup. Let me know if you need more help. 

Jared


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jaredmwright said:


> Sounds like since you already have Moca in place on you network that you should unplug the Ethernet from your Roamio and only use Moca. I don't understand why you prefer to use Moca adapter to Ethernet when the mini and Roamio support Moca natively. If you can simplify by removing the adapters that may help your environment.
> 
> Hopefully I understood your setup. Let me know if you need more help.
> 
> Jared


That's exactly what the issues could be if the moca and Ethernet are active at the same time. You could be having NAT and/or IP collisions if I recall what they're called correctly.


----------



## dotorg (Jul 3, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> That's exactly what the issues could be if the moca and Ethernet are active at the same time. You could be having NAT and/or IP collisions if I recall what they're called correctly.


MoCa isn't active on the Roamio, just Ethernet. All the rooms that need networking for other things use a MoCa adapter, the others just connect via coax.

My only point in even mentioning it is that the issues occur regardless of network interface.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you ever have these channel issues with the Roamio itself, or is it just the Minis?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Your Tuner Not Authorized issue is most likely a CableCard Firmware out of date problem, there is a very long thread on this subject at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507973, bottom line is you will need to reduce the number of active tuners on your Roamio to only 4 or 5 until your Cable provider updates the Firmware on your Cable Card. Please take the time to read through the thread, it is quite long but worth it to understand the problem as it varies a little with each provider and brand of CableCard being used.

*To Change the number of active tuners on your Roamio:*
Go to Settings > Channels > Channel List
Enter one of the following number sequences using the number buttons on the remote. This will tell Roamio the how many tuners it can use.
- 88633 = use 3 tuners
- 88634 = use 4 tuners
- 88635 = use 5 tuners
- 88636 = use 6 tuners
then force a reboot of the tivo:
tivo >> settings >> help >> restart


----------

